# Vintage Glycine Airman Hacking Problems/ Check In



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

As most of you know, one of the specifications which makes Airman THE Airman, is the unique hacking mechanism. Once the main crown is pulled out to set time,a tiny pin pops up at 24 o'clock position to stop the seconds hand:









This mechanism was used only by Glycine back in the '50s and '60s, applied in Airman and Combat lines.

Unfortunately, since it's not a widely known spec, many were destroyed within years or during servicing.I guess many owners would like to have it fixed.

I've found a contact in the United States,a gentleman who is NAWCC member and is specialized in manufacturing custom parts for watches and clocks.He has a positive approach to this hacking pin and it looks like we will be cooperating. However I am not expecting him to re-produce parts with educated guess and restoration project documents via emails, he will have to work on physical watches.

I wish it would be only 'one fits all' but unfortunately I believe the Felsa and Schild casing Airman and ETA casing Combat have differences inside the case and the case-ring diameter would vary.

So this topic is an approach for WUS members, who would like to have their Airman's hacking mechanism fixed. Please post a reply if you would be willing to send your Airman or Combat for being inspected and repaired.

This hack wire and the toggle arm attached to the movement ring is generally the part missing inside the watch-case which we are planning to reproduce if there is enough interest:








photo,custody of Geoff Quickfall


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Sometimes I wonder how many vintage Glycine owners are aware of the unique hacking system for these watches...and realize that parts are missing if it's not working. I believe so many wires are missing because watchmakers over the years have left the wire out upon reassembly; not realizing what the extra part was for.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Yes, unfortunately many have been gone during servicing. There are also good surprises like Geoff's watch - the above documented one.All parts were there,had the ring, toggle arm and even the wires in place, was just bent under the dial.He just insterted it through the dial and olaaa there it is working again, lucky him.

Meanwhile the first Airman has been sent already to the watchmaker, will update the progress.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Good news,very soon:









Will post contact details of the watchmaker, once it's complete.Only the stem will be adjusted now and then test run...


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Mission Completed !!! :-! The hacking mechanism has been installed and working as it should be in a Felsa casing Airman.

The gentleman who handled the fabrication and installation of the parts is a real *watchmaker*, not a service center. He designs and manufactures custom parts for timepieces.

He inspected two Glycine Airman models, one with A.Schild and another with Felsa movement. He had the opportunity to see in detail how a functioning hack is installed in the watch-case. He identified step by step the whole process of fabricating this mechanism and shared with me the process. With his skills and knowledge he even contributed what and how it can be done to be more durable so it can survive more decades.

Anybody having concerns and non-working hack mechanisms in their vintage Glycine Airman and Glycine Combat may contact him with my reference. Each watch might have its own concerns, therefore pricing is not flat.He is based in Massachusetts,USA. You may approach him and upon his availability send your watch and get an estimate.For Airman owners from Europe,Asia and Australia photos would work also ( photo specs will be determined by the watchmaker ) for the estimate.

Contact Details:

Matt Henning

His website: Henning Horological Fabrication - Custom Parts

I don't want to expose his email address not to cause spam,his email is in his website's contact page.

Please mind that Matt, will *NOT* service your watches. He will only manufacture the custom parts for the needed hack mechanism and will install them. Will make sure that the hacking is working. He won't clean, lubricate and adjust your timepiece. Finding a real watchmaker who is able and skilled to design and manufacture parts of watches is really difficult nowadays.

I would like to thank Matt for making this happen and hope that many Airman will be back to fit condition. Our vintage Airman and Combat timepieces are unique, there is no other watch brand and model using this unique mechanism, let's take care of them for future generations.

Another thank you goes also to Sam, he is not a member here but has the largest vintage and modern Airman collection in his inventory and is an Airman himself. He volunteered for sending his Airman to be inspected by Matt, so I didn't struggle from the other side of the Atlantic with sending watches forth and back.

This progress has been initiated by me for our community and is not related with the Glycine Watches SA.
I will be happy to see the vintage Airman hacking again and therefore as Glycine Heritage would support all communication and bridging information within members, non-members and third parties.

May our Airman tick and hack, horrraayyy :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Three more Glycine Airman which are fit again to hack.Hats off Matt:


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow! Matt the hackmaster!


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

An update of the progress and pictures of servicing.So the hacking mechanisms have been restored by Matt Henning in the US and have been serviced by Ronald Prins in The Netherlands ( Klokken Atelier Cothen ). I can just recommend these two watchmakers further.

Pictures custody of Ronald Prins.

First series of photos, vintage Glycine Combat:









Rotor removed:

















The hacking mechanism of the Combat:

























Cleaned and lubricated properly,ready to tick and hack for many more decades.

The vintage Glycine Airman:

























The hacking mechanism:

































The SST coming soon....


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

An old-timer, its story and will to live:

Keywords: Vietnam Conflict, airman-pilot, shut down, rescued, forgotten in drawer, heirloom, watch botchered, Glycine Heritage, come back to life progress....









coming soon....


----------



## Aquavit (May 2, 2012)

Emre said:


> An old-timer, its story and will to live:
> 
> Keywords: Vietnam Conflict, airman-pilot, shut down, rescued, forgotten in drawer, heirloom, watch botchered, Glycine Heritage, come back to life progress....
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing this Emre, the watch looks well hamered, not keen on that bracelet though - is it original?


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Hello Stephen,sorry for my late reply, was away for a trip and hate posting through phone.

Bracelet is after-market,not original.To my knowledge these Airman models came whether with fixo-flex bracelets with curved end-links or leather straps.

Will update once it goes to Spa,I guess it will come out pretty nice.The F692N movement is in much better shape than the case so a new crystal,crown set,some cleaning and polishing,re-storing hacking mechanism, servicing the movement will do the job.We will have one more ticking and hacking vintage Airman for next generations


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Emre said:


> An old-timer, its story and will to live:
> 
> Keywords: Vietnam Conflict, airman-pilot, shut down, rescued, forgotten in drawer, heirloom, watch botchered, Glycine Heritage, come back to life progress....
> 
> ...


Finally it's his turn and some progress:

Case was rusty inside and out. Has been cleaned thoroughly. Hacking mechanism main features were in the case but rusted will be also restored.

















Crystal is being polished from rust and scratches,want to keep the original crystal if it can be pressure fit to 3 atm at least

















Movement was in good shape though, has been disassembled and each part cleaned and oiled.Son of a biscuit works pretty well

























I didn't decide on the hands re-lume yet, will discuss with Ronald, rust will be cleaned for sure on metal surfaces but I might keep the rusty lume,it's kind of cool 








( Pictures: custody of Ronald Prins,watchmaker )

Now the main crown, clamp crown and metal base will be installed, waiting for spare parts arrival.


----------



## nome93 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice job Emre! Where did you get this Airman? Any history behind the watch?



Emre said:


> Finally it's his turn and some progress:
> Case was rusty inside and out. Has been cleaned thoroughly. Hacking mechanism main features were in the case, but rusted will be also restored.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

nome93 said:


> Nice job Emre! Where did you get this Airman? Any history behind the watch?


I've got it several months earlier from the good old bay. It was maybe not very cheap but still acceptable amount of $$ paid due to box and papers.Generally I develop communication with the sellers after payment, so they won't try to inflate things they may know about the timepieces they are selling.According to him, his late father bought the watch in the US and left to Vietnam.

I am cautious about stories like that but also never saw a soo much rusty Airman before. So it may be true that it saw some action and water/or extremely humid jungle and then was left somewhere for a long time.

I think in a few weeks it will be ready to share a post restoration photo.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

So,the above beauty!!! is back from Spa.

While the movement and all necessary moving parts have been cleaned and adjusted I decided to keep it's age related signs on the hands.This way it can still tell its story while ticking away very healthy and on time.It justified all the time and effort spent on it since it had also box and papers.

















The early Airman collection is nearly complete - well, not really,still missing AOPA dial and civilian version Airman :









Thank you Ronald, thank you Matt. It would have never happened without you guys.


----------



## RonP (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi Emre,

What a lovely set all four together and on very nice straps. 
It was very much my pleasure to work on these watches and give them the SPA treatment.

Enjoy your family!

Ronald


----------



## nome93 (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice! Wear it and enjoy it


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Our community is expanding with skilled people joining our circles.

I am happy to report that another experienced watchmaker, James Sadilek, will take care of servicing vintage Glycine Airman watches in the USA.As you may have seen in previous posts, Matt Henning ( who doesn't service watches due to his heavy manufacture tempo of various premium vintage parts so as repeater gears,hands and American watch parts ) cooperates with James Sadilek for having our beloved vintage gems serviced. James is based in Nevada and accepts jobs across the country. Understandably there may be scheduled work and contacting for a service schedule would be advised.

You may approach James directly through his website: Servicing Glycine Airman Watches Hack Device

He already has worked on several vintage Airman watches and feedback is superb. With James, our CONUS Team is complete.

While Ronald Prins takes care of continent Europe, now it's time to find a watchmaker based in Asia/Australia for our vintage Airman friends from Indonesia, Australia, Singapore, Japan and Brunei.

Will update further. Hats off to these skilled gentlemen.


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

Emre said:


> Our community is expanding with skilled people joining our circles.
> 
> I am happy to report that another experienced watchmaker, James Sadilek, will take care of servicing vintage Glycine Airman watches in the USA.As you may have seen in previous posts, Matt Henning ( who doesn't service watches due to his heavy manufacture tempo of various premium vintage parts so as repeater gears,hands and American watch parts ) cooperates with James Sadilek for having our beloved vintage gems serviced. James is based in Nevada and accepts jobs across the country. Understandably there may be scheduled work and contacting for a service schedule would be advised.
> 
> ...


Friends,

My thanks to Emre for his kind words. On the web site for the page Emre quotes, there are three pages devoted to Glycine Airman along with an index page. On the home page is a "Glycine" menu button that points to the Glycine index page.

Over the years, I have collaborated with Matt Henning on various repair/restoration projects. As the result of my servicing an early Airman (Felsa 692) for a client of Matt's, Matt connected me with Emre. I am happy to respond to repair inquiries.

Kind regards,
James Sadilek


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

James, welcome to WUS, great to have you here within the largest watch enthusiasts' community.

Now since you and Ronald both are active members here,I am sure we will benefit from your vast knowledge in technical aspects within other threads too.

Best wishes.


----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting thread. I just shot an old Airman and can't wait to get it. The seller thought that it was defect as the secondhand everytime stops at 12.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

ooh gosh, such a score


----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

I hope so


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

I hope it stops at 24 though


----------



## Trash_Gordon (Aug 20, 2015)

Probably it does. The seller sent me a short movie and it shows how the secondhand hacks at 24 :-!


----------



## ccwatchmaker (Nov 28, 2015)

Going back over the many comments on this thread, the most common reason for the hacking mechanism not working is simply a broken wire. While it is possible that a repairer has completely removed the hack operating lever, it isn't nearly as likely as a broken wire. The hack wire, while quite delicate, it is a .06mm steel wire, it is not so fragile that it will break in use. In almost every instance, the wire is broken as the movement is removed from the case by a repairer ignorant of the mechanism. Safely removing the watch movement without breaking the wire quite straightforward, IF one understands the construction of the mechanism.


----------



## tduncan069 (Sep 9, 2015)

MY AIRMAN'S HACK IT NOW WORKS! 
This post topic was extremely helpful. I recently acquired a vintage Airman (pumpkin bezel) and the hack feature did not work. The prior owner who held himself out as a watch collector did not not even know about the hack feature. He was an honorable gentleman and gave me a partial refund. I read this article several times and then reached out to Matt Henning who was both courteous and helpful. I am not a professionally trained watchmaker but am fairly competent so I wanted to attempt this repair myself. Matt gave me some pointers and even mailed me a few exceptionally tiny stainless steel wires. Matt never asked for any money but I did send him some a that was the right thing to do. This was a rather frustrating repair project and I needed to put my "extreme patient hat" on. In the end, everything went well and my Airman now hacks the way it is supposed to. I will upload photos of the finished watch later. Please see the attached hacking assembly photos - the last picture shows the hacking wire trimmed the proper length.


----------



## tduncan069 (Sep 9, 2015)

Sorry - the third photo shows the wire trimmed to the correct length.


----------



## Emre (May 16, 2012)

Congratulations to you to make it happen and hats off to Matt that he generously shared his know how.

One more vintage Airman is ticking healthy, thank you for your commitment. Well done.

Once you assemble the watch in the case share a photo of the whole beauty we love photos here.


----------

